# Any new information on Dish Network?



## bjgreen2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is any new information about Dish Network?

Thanks
http://www.apex-satellite.com


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

They are still in business as of today and they are still raising their prices next month.

Oink!oink!!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

They have Classic Arts Showcase up on the Wing Satellites, buts its not yet available to customers. It will be on Channel 9406. 

But, a, keep it quiet for now. Y'know secret info and stuff.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, bjgreen2. :hi:

Can you be more specific with what you're asking?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Viacom and CBS are still on for the time being, and Charlie's decision to stall with the courts is seemingly working for now (the Super Bowl appears safe)


----------



## MacKenzieIII (May 5, 2003)

Not to be a pessimist. But this message looks like an ad. Maybe not, but that link looks like he is just trying to hype his DISH store.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_It wasn't a out-and-out ad in the signature, so I'm going to let it ride for now. - *Holtz*_


----------

